

Friendster: The Trials and Errors of a Silicon Valley Visionary - pmcpinto
http://www.esquire.com/lifestyle/a33496/friendster-jonathan-abrams

======
rmason
Decided to take a look at his new app and at least on Android there's a game
with that same name. Even if he introduced first on IOS why wouldn't you
trademark the name? Might that be a clue why he hasn't found success?

